# Anacharis help



## RoyceCanlas (Sep 6, 2013)

So i keep getting mixed reviews about anacharis. A lot of people online either say its really easy plant or its not easy because most beginners dont have adequate light. My local fish store told me to stay away because they need a lot more light than most plants and i only have a 17 watt 6500k flourescent light bulb. I want to make my tank more natural and lively with plants and need your help! So far i have hygrophila corymbosa, java moss, and trident java fern running under light for 8-10 hours a day and they seem to be thriving. Only thing is i just added java fern and they already had black spots on them. So what should i add that does not need me to add fertilizer, co2 or change my lighting?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

17 watts is pretty low light in general, which is going to limit the plants you can grow, but its hard to say since we don't know how big or deep your tank is. 17 watts 2 inches above plants is a lot brighter than 5 meters above plants.

Anacharis is an easy low-medium light plant, so it will likely do well in your tank. The thing with anacharis is that it likes pretty cold water (below 70 is best) and this low temperature is not really ideal for tropical fish and plants.

There are a lot of plants that will do well in your tank. Have a look through the plantfinder (top left button) or click the link below. You might want to try some crypts they do well in low light and are interesting plants.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php


----------



## kcoscia (Sep 2, 2013)

for me, anacharis has been interesting. It started off slow but thick stem growth in incandescent lighting (aka no lighting in the plant realm :|) now that I have 14watt CFLs @ 5000k in all of my tanks, the anacharis is growing like crazy, but its growing many thinner long stems off of the old thick stems and its shooting roots down like crazy from the stems. the link to my 5.5g betta shows a good example. give it a try!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Did you switch cameras towards the end of that thread? The last 3 pics are much better quality.


----------



## kcoscia (Sep 2, 2013)

yes! haha the good quality ones are shot with a canonELPH100HS, the others just my phone


----------



## Indian fern (Sep 24, 2013)

Anacharis grow well in my tank with warm water. The problem with this plant is it gets long and stingy. Use anubias and java ferns in your tank, it will have a higher chance if survival plus it loves low light.


----------



## ScootJecax (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi my tank is at 76 it was at 86 but gradually lowered it and they are all fine .

------------------------------
Try looking for a great Cowl Neck Cocktail Dress that works for your body and skin tone.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't go by watts. Watts per gallon is an outdated metric from the days when everyone used T8 or T12 shop lights. What you need to know is how far above the substrate your light hangs, and how much PAR (Photosynthetic active radiation) a given light puts out at that distance. I run 3 LED 'bulbs' over my 75 gallon. Each has 9 two watt LEDs. So I've got 54 watts over a 75. That would be less than a watt per gallon. I actually have to DIM my lights to keep algae at bay. I can grow any low-light plant I've ever tried.


----------

